# صلاة يونان النبي



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6aBJqVRvyZ8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*صلاة يونان النبي 

دعوت من ضيقى الرب
فاستجابنى
صرخت من جوف الهاويه
...فسمعت صوتى
لانك طرحتنى فى العمق
فى قلب البحار
فاحاط بى نهر
جازت فوقى
جميع تياراتك وامواجك
فقلت قد طرحت
من امام عينيك
ولكننى اعود انظر الى هيكل قدسك
قد اكتنفتنى مياه
الى النفس احاط بى غمر
التفت عشب البحر براسى
نزلت الى اسافل الجبال
مغاليق الارض على الى الابد
ثم اصعدت من الوهد حياتى
ايها الرب الهى حين اعيت نفسى
ذكرت الرب
فجاءت اليك صلاتى
الى هيكل قدسك
الذين يراعون اباطيل كاذبه
يتركون نعمتهم
اما
انا فبصوت الحمد
اذبح لك
واوفى بما نذرته
للرب الخلاص

*

*

*

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*جميلة جدا يا ميلو
تسلم ايديك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

صلاه جميله يا مارسلينو 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جميلة جدا يا ميلو
> تسلم ايديك
> *​




*ثانكس روكا نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> صلاه جميله يا مارسلينو
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يباركك​




*ثانكس كوكو مرورك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

*رائعه جدااا
الرب يباركك
شكرا أخى marcelino*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا مارو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2011)

صلاة مباركة


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائعه جدااا
> الرب يباركك
> شكرا أخى marcelino*​




*نورت يا استاذنا
*​


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا مارو
> 
> ربنا يعوضك




*ثانكس روزى نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> صلاة مباركة




*نورت يا جميل
*​


----------

